# Virus help



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

So this pops up every time I open my browser. I always hit move to vault. My AVG is free though not very advanced so unsure if its actually doing anything to help or not... Speak to me nerds :stuart:


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Have you run any other antivirus?

I had a similar thing recently and my mcAfee wouldn't budge it. I used windows defender and it shifted it with ease


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> Have you run any other antivirus?
> 
> I had a similar thing recently and my mcAfee wouldn't budge it. I used windows defender and it shifted it with ease


Is windows defender free? :sad:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Download malwarebytes and yes it's free.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

im afraid only way to get rid is to set your computer on fire


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> im afraid only way to get rid is to set your computer on fire


I can't believe I fell for this. You're such a bastard! h34r:


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Mighty.Panda said:


> I can't believe I fell for this. You're such a bastard! h34r:


FUUUURRRKK!!!! ME TOO!!!!!


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> im afraid only way to get rid is to set your computer on fire


Lol, you wasn't at the riots by any chance?


----------

